# Food Safety News - 01/14/2022 Pre-cut cantaloupe determined to be cause of Salmonella Javiana outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Jan 14, 2022)

*Pre-cut cantaloupe determined to be cause of Salmonella Javiana outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Jan 14, 2022 12:06 am
The FDA has quietly announced that cut cantaloupe is behind an outbreak of Salmonella Javiana infections. The CDC remains mum on the topic. In a weekly update, the Food and Drug Administration added two words to a line item about the Salmonella Javiana outbreak — cut cantaloupe. The outbreak has sickened at least 65 people... Continue Reading


*Califf clears Senate H.E.L.P. Committee, while Esteban is stuck in Agriculture*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 14, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA Commissioner and USDA’s Under Secretary for Food Safety are the top officials charged with keeping food safe for Americans. More than 60 days ago, President Biden nominated Robert Califf as FDA Commissioner and Jose Emilio Esteban as USDA Under Secretary for Food Safety. Califf and Esteban require Senate confirmation before they can assume... Continue Reading


*HUS reports down in Italy but stable in France; some linked to raw milk*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 14, 2022 12:03 am
Italy and France have reported updated statistics on a potentially fatal complication of E. coli infection. The complication, hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS) is a type of kidney failure that can result in lifelong, serious health problems and death. Italian data is from the start of September 2020 to the end of August 2021 when 49 cases... Continue Reading


*Nebraska Extension Service warns consumers against storing food outdoors*
By News Desk on Jan 14, 2022 12:01 am
The University of Nebraska–Lincoln Extension Service is warning consumers against storing perishable foods outdoors this winter. Extremely cold weather is hitting much of the Northern U.S. this week and despite the sub-freezing weather, it’s best to keep food in the refrigerator or freezer.  The Nebraska Extension Service urges consumers to understand the potential health risks... Continue Reading


*Recall of cream puffs sold at Costco, Safeway, ShopRite, other retailers because of metal fragments expanded*
By News Desk on Jan 13, 2022 01:39 pm
Poppies International Inc. of Battleboro, NC, is expanding its recall of certain frozen cream puffs that were made during Dec. 7 through Dec. 10, 2021, because of possible small metal fragments.  The issue was discovered during production. There is concern that consumers may still have unused portions of the recalled cream puffs in their homes... Continue Reading


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow, I've bought those cream puffs before, but not for the past couple years. That's good to know. Thanks, Dave.


----------

